# My first casualty with the new tub.....



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Son's car. He was whipping around the track and entered a corner too fast. I've been trying to teach him to slow down in the corners but he has this midset, "I have to beat dad." so he just goes balls out. 

Car flew off the track and slammed into the wall. He picks it up. Hands it to me and says, "Can you put it back together for me." I look, answered "Nope." and gave it back. He started to walk away to the trash can, body and all in hand. I stopped him dead in his tracks. "HEY!! That's a good parts car now!!!" 

It was his second Super G+ that I bought him. I handed the body back to him and I put the busted up car in my parts bin in my slot car carry case. I don't have the collection of some of you guys so I have one box of cars I can tote around.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Super Glue will fix that.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

You know, its funny you mention that. After I posted this thread I started looking at it and thought the same thing. I may salvage the whole car yet.

Is this a common weak point of the Super G+s?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is that a Super G+? or a Tomy Turbo?


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think it's a Super G+. But it does say Tomy and A/FX so I'm not sure. I'm still not familiar with the cars. 

My son has a lot of A/FX / Tomy and newer T-Jets. I've got a mixture of Tyco's and A/FX / Tomy old Aurora's (1960'2) and some newer T-Jets.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Al, it's an SRT, can motor & small rear Neo traction mags.
The G+ has longer rear polymer trac. mags.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The car in the picture is a Tomy SRT chassis. Super glue will repair the chassis temporarily but I have never been able to get it to hold over time if it is a stress point.
Note that the SRT chassis is the same as the Tomy Turbo but instead of the magnets there is a plastic holder for Neo magnets.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for clearing the chassis type up for me. 

So, I guess fixing it would be pointless to super glue it?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

save the parts and PM me your mailing address. I can replace the chassis.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

We've repaired Turbo chassis when the guide pin holder broke similar to that one. We used generous amounts of epoxy. The guide pin became non-removable, but the cars held up pretty well for running.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I could try some JB Weld.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jph49 said:


> We've repaired Turbo chassis when the guide pin holder broke similar to that one. We used generous amounts of epoxy. The guide pin became non-removable, but the cars held up pretty well for running.





440 said:


> I could try some JB Weld.



Both good ideas. :thumbsup: If your generous with it in the right places you should be able to run it some more. Maybe some tiny styrene pieces over the cracks as best you can too. It weighs nothing.

Al your far too kind. :freak:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Al your far too kind. :freak:


From my few days being back on here I see a lot of generosity. I hope to be able to return the favor. I don't have slot car stuff to offer, but if you need coal to heat your home I have a great supplier.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

steel traction magnet(s) SRT
gray bar Turbo


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Add a shaped piece of .007 piano wire around the fractured area and coat all with JB Weld. The piano wire will act to stiffen the support across the area and it will take another impact better. If your son races like my daughter...there will be another impact!:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, he's never on the track for more than one lap. Last night when we were racing the only thing my cars did were fish-tail so far out they stopped but never flew off the track. 

I'll stiffen the chassis up with the piano wire.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I pulled my boy's SRT apart and discovered the damage is far worse than initially thought. There's no saving the chassis. 

Not only did the front clip break off but the chassis split right up the middle. I'm not even going to try to fix it. I pulled the motor, clip and everything else (not sure what the parts are called.) I'm going to either save them for another chassis for him or for the Pinned BSRT G3 I've got coming.

Here's the pics. 


















He keeps saying he wants more cars. I keep telling him to learn to drive the ones he has.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, learn to drive better. even after you fix this chassis, with hold it until he matures a little more in his driving style. we all crash to some degree occasionally. but breaking a chassis that badly was evidence of not slowing at all for the turn. this should be rewarded with less, not more. I'll get you a replacement chassis out this weekend.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you, Al.

He was complaining the other night that he wants more cars. I've already told him that until he learns to drive the ones he has he isn't getting any more. He was in bed by the time I pulled his car apart last night, I put it on my desk and will show him the end result of his style of driving and reiterate that he will get no more cars until he learns. Like you said, he won't be getting this car back when I fix it. It'll go in my box until he learns.

He is 11 and I've been trying to teach him a lot of things. He has trouble listening to me because I'm not his real father.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The chassis in the pic is an SRT. You can make the car faster by pulling the plastic holder & neo magnets, and installing a regular Turbo ceramic magnet. The kid will feel like its a whole new car with all that speed. It wont turn as good though, less traction, but maybe it will back into the wall???

Have you driven a Tyco lately?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wait'll he gets his driver's license and the keys to your car in five years... Muhuhahaha!!! :devil:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> The chassis in the pic is an SRT. You can make the car faster by pulling the plastic holder & neo magnets, and installing a regular Turbo ceramic magnet. The kid will feel like its a whole new car with all that speed. It wont turn as good though, less traction, but maybe it will back into the wall???
> 
> Have you driven a Tyco lately?


That's a good idea. And yes, I was driving some of my Tycos around on Wednesday night. 

TK, 

He won't be getting the keys to my car. He'll be getting the keys to a busted ass 1st generation Dodge Neon. I've had mine for nearly 12 years and I've got parts to spare. He can learn to fix real cars too.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Maybe limit the trigger travel on his controller or turn down the power if you have an adjustable power supply.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope. We are using wall warts still. I've got plans to go with an adjustable power supply but not yet. 

How would I limit the travel on his trigger? Its an OEM Aurora.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wrap a rubber band around the top half of the controller with the band going across the gap behind the trigger. That can limit how far you can squeeze it back.

-Paul


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I've seen different ways to limit the travel of the trigger. Tape something between trigger and controller body, A screw between trigger and controller body(can make it adjustable). Other ideas???


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

C'mon! An 11 year old knows better and has the dexterity to deal with it. He's just being reckless and needs to know the consequences. Modifying a controller for an 11-year old shouldn't be necessary. That's something you do for a four year old. At 11... he breaks it, he loses the privilege. Let's not start sending replacement chassis and catering to this attitude or we're fostering bad behavior.

Signed... a card-carrying Republican!


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

lol..TK. 

He isn't getting the car back. He broke it. I've already told him that. But, he does act like a 4 year old so limiting the trigger travel may be a viable means of preventing him from breaking another one. He only has a limited number of cars to run. He is running out and isn't allowed to use mine.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent job 440, stick to your guns (or controllers). When my girls got the slot car bug, we went through the same thing. Once they started doing their own mechanic work, I noticed how much more care was given in their driving. That's when they started getting some cool custom stuff from Dad on birthdays and the like. I'm happy to say, my oldest girl's car, done in her high school colors and mascot, is still like the day she got it, only with more running miles racked up. And the youngest has a Mystery Machine van she got for her 9th B-day that she makes sure does not wreck even 3 years later. Neither baby it around the track, but they do negotiate corners and try not to straighten them out. It all comes in time. There were a couple of Fast and Furious cars that got de-wiinged in the learning process though.....:freak:

-Paul


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Pshoe, 

Maybe what I'll do is pull one of his cars apart this weekend with him and have him reassemble it. That might teach him something too.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

the smartest and best way to fix that chassis would be to clean it real good then.... throw it in the basket and then get with al pink !!! promblem solved.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't going to fix it at this point. I feel its too far damaged and wouldn't hold together no matter what I do. 

I'm actually giving the busted pieces back to my son to show him what his careless driving cost him. 

He's down 1 car. He has 5 left. Lets see how many more he breaks this weekend.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Some duct tape and bailing wire outta fixer right up. :thumbsup:

There is always that "Carnage is Cool" factor in broken race cars.
Maybe he could use a set of these?????


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Those things are cool. I want a set of them. 

I gave him the busted chassis back. Told him he won't get it replaced. He got mad at me.


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

magnet cars are only good for refrigerator magnets anyways tjets rule lol


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have more T-Jets in my box than magnet cars. But I like both.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

have him try to repair the chassis using 3500 psi plastic weld...

I remember bending the heck out of my bicycle rim by jumpimg over garbage cans at that age and my dad told me he wasn't paying for a new one, but he said he would show me how to try to striaghten out the bent rim. He gave me the tools and showed me how to do it and let me fix it. It took me all weekend, but the next week I was riding again on a not quite trued rim...yes I still jumped garbage cans, but from then on I knew I would be fixing it


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good idea. When he wakes up this morning I'm gonna ask him for the chassis back so I can have him fix it.


----------



## thrasher (Feb 19, 2011)

Crazy glue & some plastic from a bread bag clip should do the trick!


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I actually tried to fix it with him yesterday. There seems to be quite a bit of material missing from the front part where the post sits. It doesn't fit right and there is a large gap towards the rear. So, I'm going to junk the chassis and have told my son he is not getting another one until he learns to drive the ones he has.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Well, good try. I think you're doing the right thing...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Some duct tape and bailing wire outta fixer right up. :thumbsup:
> 
> There is always that "Carnage is Cool" factor in broken race cars.
> Maybe he could use a set of these?????
> ...


Great video of the Smash Up Derby set!

I had one of them that got played with in the driveway as a kid. The ramps also worked great for my Evil Knievel crank up motorcycle. But the best one was my air powered pump Motorcycle...that was small and it worked great. It originally came with a car that was lame but, bought a Motorcycle for it and it really screamed. Ooooooooh to be a kid again. 

Bob...being a kid is the best time of your life...zilla


----------

